# Kit box for homers.



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I understand the use of kit boxes for rollers. And the mobility of the box with birds. But is it feasible to use the same type box for young homers during the training and young bird season. If kept close to the main loft it would not be hard to retrain them back to the loft for old bird season or am I causing more problems than need be?

Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally I would never keep homers in a kit box. It wouldn't be any harder to break them to the old bird loft than it would be from any other YB loft.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this is my kit box lol...or flying pen
ever since i started them in here ..never lost a ybs ..i dont know why?


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Blongboy, is that Thai game cock in the photo?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

its not a kit box if it is the size of a loft.
Kit boxes are meant to be small so rollers can't fly inside, they are only allowed to fly up to their perches and down to eat. So it is small enough for them to perch all day.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

A kit box is usually:

3 foot high, 4 foot wide, 3 feet deep

or 
4 X 4 X 4 

but the second dimension could be harder to catch the birds in since it is 4 feet deep and not 3.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

y amAn don't put um in a kit box it will cause problems and it wouldnt be fair the reason rollers are in a kit box is becuase when there let out they want go insane and roll all over the place so ya


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hawk_hunter said:


> Blongboy, is that Thai game cock in the photo?


yup they are


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

fresnobirdman said:


> its not a kit box if it is the size of a loft.
> Kit boxes are meant to be small so rollers can't fly inside, they are only allowed to fly up to their perches and down to eat. So it is small enough for them to perch all day.


i know it's not, but to homer it's


----------

